# Abuja: Nigeria's Capital And Model City



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Either Way!*

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LA STADIA!*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4685529723_648aed7d9d_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Go Go Go! Brave Soul









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4735507318_4a55a35b51_b.jpg













http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4790807491_18248f0092_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hoverlooking Abuja


























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja Airport*


















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Present In The Area









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4685526763_3e7f928da9_b.jpg













http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1261/4727719201_4b91b58e3b_b.jpg












http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1194/4728360606_a038555e44_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Emerging Construction


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A divided city*

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Traffic Stops


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fog Swallows Skyline*









http://i.imgur.com/kDIrYiA.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National Stadium










National Assembly*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Breathing On The Windows 

















imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Staring Down Mansion Way!*









http://i.imgur.com/Uj1M7Ax.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja up and coming skyline*



















ssc nigeria​


----------



## TomásGC (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice view - this last one.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Courtesy of Harry Purwanto*





































imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harryput*









http://i.imgur.com/KkNXerf.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/eb6D6uU.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/79Go8dG.jpg












http://i.imgur.com/TotUr1K.jpg


----------

